

To use WordPress or Custom CMS for the Website? - iDhruv

As much as i love WordPress, it's little over bloated.<p>So as the title says, Which will be better?<p>Create a WordPress theme for my website and use it or to develop a custom CMS for my website with only the features i need and use it to manage my website?<p>Right now my website uses WordPress.
======
hluska
If you choose to go with a custom CMS, you are going to have to:

\- be responsible for your CMS' security (this includes both penetration
testing and patching)

\- build something that can scale along with your traffic

\- test the CMS thoroughly to make sure there are no bugs

\- build it in such a way that you can add new features as you get new ideas

If you stick with Wordpress:

\- a large community watches for security bugs and (usually) skilled
developers write patches for any bugs they find.

\- scaling really should not be a problem as some huge sites use Wordpress
(though they often use modified versions)

\- a large community tests each new release through a very efficient beta
program

\- access to a large pool of already developed plugins.

For me, the decision is simple - rather than build another CMS, I would prefer
using one that someone else wrote. That frees up time to make sure my content
is great (and to work on other things).

Best of luck with your decision!

------
ScottWhigham
I ultimately went with Wordpress b/c I have so many coding projects going on
that I didn't want to add another. I've used it now for two years and love it.
When there's a security issue, I get notified both by Wordpress when I log in
and in Google WMT. I don't have to really do anything except backup and then
install the new patch. Works for what I need which, TBH, was quite simple.

~~~
iDhruv
It is simple and i love it., But little too much.

Anyways, It's either WordPress or Custom CMS not any other CMS.

------
desushil
It depends on what kind of site you are trying to build. There is not just
wordpress, if you are not satisfied with it, there are 100's of other. I would
suggest you to find/search and give them a look before you start coding
yourself from scratch. It will save your hell lot of time and enable you build
a smart website that works really good.

------
aberatiu
If you want something easy to work with and very customisable, try pyrocms. I
use it in many of my projects over WP for the same reason you want something
else: wp is a bit bloated for my needs.

------
slater
I suggest a custom CMS. It seems everything in WP needs to be shoehorned into
a blog context, belying WP's roots.

